# Abmessungen Innenraum Corsair 700D



## chefmarkus (8. September 2010)

Hallo, 
da mich die Casemodder-Langeweile plagt möchte ich gerne in ein neues Gehäuse umziehen. 


 Wie groß ist der Abstand zwischen der Gehäusefrontwand und dem Beginn der Führungsschiene des Netzteils? Bekomme ich da einen 280er Radiator dazwischen? Sprich es braucht insgesamt mindestens 32cm an Länge... !?
Wieviel cm sind die beiden Schienen auf dem das NT aufliegt auseinander?
Die Mitteldeckplatte - ist die bis zur Gehäusefrontwand durchgezogen oder ist da "Luft" zwischen den unteren und oberen Laufwerksbefestigungen?
Wieviel cm misst die Gehäusefrontwand ohne die 5,25 Zoll-Einschübe -sprich vom Boden bis zum Anfang der Laufwerksschächte?
Vielen Dank für die Mühe 

...ich bin mal gespannt ob es diesmal ein Corsair oder wieder ein Lian Li wird


----------



## chefmarkus (9. September 2010)

Da sage ich mal herzlichen Dank für die schnelle und sehr exakte Antwort via PN! Das nenne ich Service, super . Damit bekommt das Corsair 700D den Zuschlag!


----------



## Bluebeard (9. September 2010)

Es wäre klasse, wenn die Maße hier publik gemacht werden könnten - dann hätten alle was davon


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. September 2010)

Abmessungen für 800D / 700D können Hier eingesehen werden:

http://www.massgate.eu/index.php?page=Thread&postID=48#post48

weitere Aufmaße folgen innerhalb des laufenden Projektes


----------

